# Cyber Attack Companies



## Woodson (Mar 17, 2016)

Any one invest in companies that are fighting cyber attacks?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Woodson said:


> Any one invest in companies that are fighting cyber attacks?


Computer security or computer services & support companies, also consultants.
Defense companies often have IT contracts, and are familiar with military contracting


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Palo Alto Networks


----------

